# Stolen: 1968 Constellation



## caferacer (Feb 12, 2006)

Breaks my heart...

My grandfather's 1968 Constellation, from my locked car while 30 minutes inside a shop. Tan face chronometer on a rice bracelet. Engraved on the back to James C. McCulloch.

From Jersey City, NJ. Seriously doubt it will show up outside of local pawn shops - but if you do happen to see it...

:-(

- Jason Moore (812) 219-5019 [email protected]


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Very sorry to hear...:-( :-( 

I will keep a eye open..b-)


----------



## santinon (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm from North Nj... I'll keep an eye out


----------



## tonyfabro (Jun 14, 2015)

***** man that's rough! I think people that steal watches, especially ones with sentimental value should be tarred and feathered!


----------



## 1992watch (Oct 26, 2015)

tonyfabro said:


> ***** man that's rough! I think people that steal watches, especially ones with sentimental value should be tarred and feathered!


+1


----------



## Athaya (Oct 24, 2010)

really sorry to hear it. hope will able to return to you soon...


----------



## wx_073 (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear.... :-(


----------

